# Surrogacy. Anyone?



## tide75 (Jul 12, 2009)

Has anyone advice on using a surrogate abroad? I am in the south so no joy here. Anyone used a surrogate abroad?
Thanks Jo


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

try on the main board hun there is a post for it and the girls there will have plenty of info for you 
all the best of luck !!


----------

